# Anyone have VTISP internet service?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Looking for an inexpensive ISP and came upon these guys. Anyone use this and what's your experience? Thanks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well first of all did you check to see if you have a local number? 
Now I checked and where I live they only serve an area that would require a Long Distance Call~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You DO know that all ISPs use network connections from their upstream providers, don't you? No one has their own dialup modem racks anymore, not even AOL or Earthlink. They all lease dialup connections from providers like Level3, Qwest, UUNet, and others. The bottom line, it doesn't matter as long as there's a local access number.

Now there IS a difference in customer and tech support. If you already know how to get online then it doesn't matter.

I looked at VTISP.com and do think 150 hours per month it a little restrictive, but that's 5 hours/day. If 5 hours/day enough for you then fine.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

If you're wanting good dial-up, peoplepc is the way to go. If you want satellite internet, wild blue is the way to go. If you want dsl, verizon is the way to go. We have had them all,,, and they have never let us down...not to mention great tech support and prices~!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also Wild-blue and The Dish Network have just done a partnership, so if you get both there is a cut in price.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I was just looking for someone who has used the service to see if they had any problems like getting bumped, timed out, etc.


----------

